# Sup fellas.. from TX



## idonnou (Jul 8, 2006)

New here.. just giving ya'll a Texas friendly gesture.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi!  Hope you enjoy the forum! :wavey:


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT!    Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## pstarr (Jul 8, 2006)

Welcome to Mt, y'all!


----------



## Drac (Jul 8, 2006)

A big "howdy" back at ya'll and welcome to MT from the Buckeye State...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 8, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Gemini (Jul 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## 7starmantis (Jul 8, 2006)

Welcome, I look forward to reading your posts. Also, its nice to see other Texas folks here.

7sm


----------



## Kreth (Jul 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 8, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## stickarts (Jul 8, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## MJS (Jul 8, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 8, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome
Terry


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT 

~Tess


----------



## hemi (Jul 10, 2006)

Howdy, Howdy   Good to see another Texan on in here. Welcome


----------

